# Aperture on your recurve?



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

One of the hottest items in recurve at the moment is this, The Titan Recurve
Developed with the help of World Bronze medalist David Barnes, this scope is being shot by many of the worlds best right now. 
Olympic Champ Simon Fairweather HAD to have one the moment he saw it
The French recurve team ordered a bunch when they first saw them
Magnus Pettersen now uses one
The list keeps growing. 

Why shooters are flocking to it is that because of the clear 0x lens you canuse compound style aiming points on it such as stick on circles and even drilled fibres without messing up your sight window. 
You can even swap lens quickly, use a drilled fibre indoor and a circle outdoors. 


http://www.urbanarchery.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=325


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

here is a picture


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I will probably buy one or two or three when they become easily available in the USA. Right now I use a large Full adjust (Sureloc sells them now) for field and fita. I can range well with it in FITA (at 55M the pin goes right in the center with the edge of the target on the side of the ring) -indoors I use a beiter small with no insert (no need for a pin-no wind indoors)

I tried the ambo but it blocks out too much of the target. I don't aim real hard


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I used a large full-adjust ring for some time, without the pin. I often shoot at a target that is shaded, and found that if I sprayed white paint on the ring, it worked better than anything else I had tried. But...

Out on a sunlight target, the white ring tends to dissapear, so...

I am now using an aperature made from a 3/8" (inside diameter) steel shaft collar that I bought at the ACE hardware store, and a 10-32 threaded rod. The shaft collar is already tapped for a 10-32 allen screw, so I just put some epoxy on the end of the threaded rod, and screw on the shaft collar. Once it sets, it makes a dandy aperature whose thickness is enough to keep it from dissapearing on me. I have gone to painting one side black for a sunlit target, and the other side white for a target that is shaded. So far I really like it, and it costs less than $2 to make.

John.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I use a "custom-crafted" (read home-made) aperture that has a 3/8" hole in a 3/4" square aluminum that is 1/4" thick. It's painted florescent green on one side and hot pink on the other side. I made this aperture for Field shooting, but lately I have been using it for everything............ it seems to work fine so far.

I also made a round aperture that has a 3/8" opening and about 3/4" outside diameter, by 1/4" thick (also aluminum). One side is florescent green and the other side is white. I use 10-32 stainless steel all-thread for the shaft. I just enjoy the satisfaction that I get from making my own items when I can. - John


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Marcus said:


> *One of the hottest items in recurve at the moment is this, The Titan Recurve
> Developed with the help of World Bronze medalist David Barnes, this scope is being shot by many of the worlds best right now.
> Olympic Champ Simon Fairweather HAD to have one the moment he saw it
> The French recurve team ordered a bunch when they first saw them
> ...


Best aperature I have ever used. Didn't wanna send it back when my sight messed up the threads. So I'm gonna keep shooting it and see if Leigh will send me a rod and nut for some cashola.


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

I use a 10mm loop. much like your home made ones but mine came with my sure-loc. I have a titan coming now and i can't wait to try it for some outdoor stuff.

good luck!
Jordan


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

I use the 12mm Beiter sight tunnel with #15 black and #15 orange inserts depending on what I'm shooting. I use the black for multi-color faces and I use the orange for the nfaa face and also for field/hunter faces. I may try a #17 with a 1.5mm fiber optic for the animal round but I'm normally not fond of anything blocking my view of the target.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

If you haven't given them a try you really need to get one of the Titan recurve scopes. They are, by far, the best aiming recurve aperture. I absolutely LOVE my Titan recurve scope. (Enough so that I'm planning on getting a Titan Target scope for my compound.) I've never seen a group support a piece of equipment as much as the Australians and Titan scopes. Everybody uses a Titan scope.

I've had zero problems ordering from Marcus and Urban Archery. (I know Australia seems like a scary far away place for most Americans but it really isn't.  )

(Marcus, did Leigh ever find a distributor in the US? Want to work something out so folks here in the US can feel good about ordering from someone in the US? I can act as a distributor, although I have no idea what is involved.  )


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> They are, by far, the best aiming recurve aperture


In your opinion...

I have seen a few Titan sights, and although well made, I hardly think they are worth the price considering a $10 Full-adjust or Spigarelli aperature will do just as well. Also, I have failed to see a single top shooter here in the U.S. using a Titan sight this year.

Of course, we're all entitled to our opinions, and Marcus and I have gone back and forth on the Titan sight before... 

John.


----------



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

In the rain this past weekend I had my hands full keeping my string and tabs dry let alone an aperture lens. I'll stick with my Beiter.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

The Titan looks like a great scope. I'm not that serious of a shooter and I'd hate to put a $100 scope on my old Accra 300 sight bar. Heck, I'm sill using the old v-bar with the 6 inch skinny bars and "torque compensator" rubber bushings in it.

I like the do-it-yourself too so I might just have to head to Lowes or Home Depot on the way home from work. I do like the options available with the Beiter though.


Thanks for all the opinions and info!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> *In your opinion...
> *


Yes, and I'm right. 



limbwalker said:


> *I have seen a few Titan sights, and although well made, I hardly think they are worth the price considering a $10 Full-adjust or Spigarelli aperature will do just as well.
> *


But you haven't used one. And I don't mean for one or two shots. I mean given it serious consideration. You should. I think you will really like it.



limbwalker said:


> *Also, I have failed to see a single top shooter here in the U.S. using a Titan sight this year.
> *


I think this has to do with the availability of Titan products in the US. I myself was nervious about ordering from Australia. But I'm glad I did.

I also believe that sponsorships have something to do with it too. Many of the top shooters get funds and equipment if they shoot a particular manufacturer's equipment. I have to pay for my own equipment so I'm careful about what I buy. I was nervous about paying so much for a recurve sight tunnel. Once I started using the Titan recurve scope I threw my other sight tunnels out. (Well, not really. But I don't plan on using them either.)



limbwalker said:


> *Of course, we're all entitled to our opinions, and Marcus and I have gone back and forth on the Titan sight before...
> 
> John. *


But Marcus and I are right.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

And I welcome your opinions, BaldMountain. When I was competing with a compund I used a low power, never more that 4 x, scope and I shot very well. But seeing as I am no longer sponsored by anyone but SWMBO and shoot recurve mostly for fun I won't be springing for the Titan for a while. What are your old sight tunnels? Wouldn't you feel better having them put back into use, perhaps by someone else?


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

I am using a super high-end all metal sight tunnel with a special interlaced metalic rod system, and so far so good...



-CG


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Many of the top shooters get funds and equipment if they shoot a particular manufacturer's equipment. I have to pay for my own equipment so I'm careful about what I buy.


That's exactly my point... I know several of the top shooters could make one phone call and get handfulls of whatever aperature they wanted, but they are still using $10 metal rings for a sight. So, it goes to figure that if they can have whatever they want to shoot, why are they still using a $10 metal ring? 

Because that's what works best for them....

I've come to the conclusion that in this sport, if you BELIEVE it is a better piece of equipment, then you will shoot better with it. Every new piece of gear I've tried has worked great for the first week or so...

I'd be glad to evaluate a Titan sight if they would just send me one.  

John.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Clear 12mm Beiter sight tunnel, no insert. Only shot FITA's with it, so don't know how it would be for field or other stuff (suspect an absolute nightmare, but will worry about that then... )


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Also, I have failed to see a single top shooter here in the U.S. using a Titan sight this year.


Come on Limbwalker, look outside the US at some of the best shooters in the WORLD. 
Also why wait for these guys to catch up, be a leader, not a follower. 



> Of course, we're all entitled to our opinions, and Marcus and I have gone back and forth on the Titan sight before...


Yes, but why won't you listen??????  

Baldmountain
I think Leigh was planning on selling direct to shops over there. I'll Pm you in a few days about it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Come on Limbwalker, look outside the US at some of the best shooters in the WORLD.


You can't be serious, Marcus. I have seen plenty of Titan recurve aperatures at tournaments here in the U.S., but not on any of the bows of the top 15 or so shooters. Now why is that? You know as well as I do that they could easily get them if they wanted to.

Also, I seriously doubt that there is more than just a handful of 1300+ shooters around the world using the Titan. Maybe they will eventually, but I just don't see people flocking to them. I bet the percentage seems skewed in Austalia, where it originates.

In other words, it's not a miracle cure. There is no miracle cure. It's just a really well built and very shiny metal aperature... That does exactly the same job as another metal aperature that costs 1/10th as much.

Right now, that's my opinion. Again, if someone wants to send me one to evaluate for a few months, I might have a different view, but I'm not forking out $100+ for one just to evaluate, and I'm certain that the cost is what's keeping more folks from using them.

I'm not knocking the quality, just the necessity of using a $100 aperature.

John.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> *I'm not knocking the quality, just the necessity of using a $100 aperature.*


Actually, it's $95 AUS which is more like $65 US. Which is still expensive for a recurve apeture but is CHEAP for a machined aluminum scope. In fact all of Titan's scopes are pretty inexpensive compared to other scopes in the US.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> *You can't be serious, Marcus. I have seen plenty of Titan recurve aperatures at tournaments here in the U.S., but not on any of the bows of the top 15 or so shooters. Now why is that? You know as well as I do that they could easily get them if they wanted to.*


*
Sure they could, but do you always evaluate a product based on a handful of other shooters? Seems the sport would go nowhere if we all did that. 




Also, I seriously doubt that there is more than just a handful of 1300+ shooters around the world using the Titan. Maybe they will eventually, but I just don't see people flocking to them. I bet the percentage seems skewed in Austalia, where it originates.

Click to expand...

there will be more than a handful at the olympics this year alone, we have sold more Titan recurves overseas than locally and at recent invitational shoots between Australia and Euro countries the Euro teams have been buying them in batches. 




In other words, it's not a miracle cure. There is no miracle cure.

Click to expand...

Wow dude, who ever said miracle cure? Miracle cure for what?

The Titan recurve was built around the idea that recurve archers should have a product that gives them many of the advantages that compounders have had for years. Recurvers can now have proper free floatings fibre pins and stuck on circles instead of clumsy support arms that block the view to the target. Archers using this product have been raving about it. That's a reality. It's been out for around 6 months so give it time. 

My wife is a top recurve and compound archer and was just saying "why would you spend thousands on your archery gear then not spend that little extra on making sure your optics are top notch and durable?" The Titan recurve is the longest lasting appature that she has had. It's had the bow fall on it, plus she gets a better view of the target. She shoots the same size stuck on ring for both setups so it's easier for her to swap. 

If you shot compound limbwalker would you use a $5 open ring as well?

Stick with your $5 metal ring limbwalker, but don't judge the product just because a handful of US recurvers have not bought one yet. *


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay Marcus, I'm done. You've worn me down once again...

You are indeed quite the salesman.

John.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of the information and opinions!


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

plus when it rains you can get water drops on it and it can fog up too   

seriously i would like to try one but it's pretty low on the "archery toy i really would like to try out list."


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Well farms, I'd have to say you are flat out wrong. I shot for a full Fita in a weather system that came from the north. It was rain and not the warm kind either. It rained for the full Fita and I never had one problem with the aperature. The dots of rain on the lens didn't cause any problems, there is no magnification so no distortion.

I would recommend this aperature to anyone.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

farms100 said:


> *  plus when it rains you can get water drops on it and it can fog up too
> *


Yes Farms when it reains all the compounders have to pull out of the shoot. 

The lens is a Hoya Coated lens. Get water on it and it slides right off.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

farms100 said:


> *seriously i would like to try one but it's pretty low on the "archery toy i really would like to try out list." *


Dana,

I'm using one of the Titan Recurve Scopes. Next time you see me shooting my recurve come and take a look. It frames up the target pretty nicely.

(Going to any field shoots this year, or just indoors? Between Mother's day, gymnatics meets, dance recitals, soccer games and family stuff I'd rather not go to I haven't made it to a field shoot yet.  )


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

just received my titan today. Within 20 minutes it was on my bow and an hour later it was being shot at 90m. It worked really well. The fibre was very bright and it took next to no time for transition. Great product sold by a great guy. thanks Leigh!

Jordan


----------

